# 1 live mouse



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

daft question but is it possible to get 1 live mouse delivered and if yes where ?


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

voddoo dave said:


> daft question but is it possible to get 1 live mouse delivered and if yes where ?


 is this for feeding to a snake? its illegal in this contry to feed live mice to snakes!


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

dint know that cheers. was going to feed it to my snake but was gonna kill it first


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

powderpuff_girl said:


> is this for feeding to a snake? its illegal in this contry to feed live mice to snakes!


 
not nessecarilly......... 


all depends on the circumstance in hand


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

you know you can buy them frozen in all pet stores! i think its a bit harsh for you to kill a mouse yourself its a lot of suffering for a mouse. the people who breed them for snake food nkow how to kill them quickly and painlessly.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

i know how to kill a mouse quickly sharp whack on back of its head with a spoon . it for my python hes of his food was gonna see if a freshly dead mouse would tempt him insted of a long dead defrosted one.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

try and find a breeder who breeds for snake food near you, they might be able to help you out, fresh kill sometimes works wonders in kick starting feeding responses. I would only recommend it as a 'almost last' resort though, cos the snake may not fancy defrost again after a nice fresh one !


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if you heated it up would he know the difference


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

voddoo dave said:


> i know how to kill a mouse quickly sharp whack on back of its head with a spoon . it for my python hes of his food was gonna see if a freshly dead mouse would tempt him insted of a long dead defrosted one.


how long aint he been eating 4?


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

powderpuff_girl said:


> you know you can buy them frozen in all pet stores! i think its a bit harsh for you to kill a mouse yourself its a lot of suffering for a mouse. the people who breed them for snake food nkow how to kill them quickly and painlessly.


 
uve obviously never kept a royal then...

royals are notorious for being bad feeders, my royal has only eaten once in the past 4 months. sometimes its nessecary to do these things to keep the snake alive.

live feeding should be a very very very last resort but these tricks of fresh killed can sometimes kick them back into feeding.


also if that doesnt work voodoo dave have u thought about gerbils?


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

only 2 weeks but want him to start eating asap


----------



## monitor keeper (Feb 23, 2007)

you live in nottingham. buy one


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

voddoo dave said:


> only 2 weeks but want him to start eating asap


 
ah dont worry yet, when it gets to a few months start trying different ways.

i know its stressful them not eatign but it will eat when its ready 2 weeks is nothing


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

was planning on doing that if no one could surggest oat


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

16-BIT said:


> 2 weeks is nothing


is when i i only just got my snake and only got to hold it for 10 secs and all i want to do is get him eatin so i can handel him


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

voddoo dave said:


> only 2 weeks but want him to start eating asap


two weeks is nothing to worry about, even if he is a hatchling, just leave him in peace for a week or so, make sure his temps are spot on as well, and try him again, giving him fresh kill after a two week fast might just end up being more trouble than its worth.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sometimes they can stop eating for a year or more, I was told if they stop eating to stop handling them straight away and dont handle again until they start and have got back into a routine


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> sometimes they can stop eating for a year or more, I was told if they stop eating to stop handling them straight away and dont handle again until they start and have got back into a routine


that what ive got to do wait till he eats only held him to move him cus he was in his cold for far to long and had gone cold


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

voddoo dave said:


> is when i i only just got my snake and only got to hold it for 10 secs and all i want to do is get him eatin so i can handel him


 
I got mine 25 days ago and I havnt handled her yet I was told to let her eat 3-4 times before handling and I feed her every 10 days, its hard I know just try and be patient


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

everyone tells you diffrent things bout handeling its annoyin 

pet store i got him said feed him wednsday (got him on the sunday) and give it a day after eating the you can handel him 

someone else says wait 1 week after getting

someone else 2 weeks

and some said can handel straight away


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, your snake needs time to settle in, get used to new surrounding ect.
Once he has fed leave him 48 hours before handling otherwise he may well regurge it. being patient now will reap rewards later when you have a confident healthy happy snake


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just repeated what I was told by the breeder I got her from and they have over 25 years experience so I just go by what they say


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

i read now uve only just got the snake aswell. leave it be, id leave it well alone for 2 weeks, especially with a nervous royal in a new enviroment dont even offer food only go in to change water and spot clean. then start offering food


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

16-BIT said:


> uve obviously never kept a royal then...
> 
> royals are notorious for being bad feeders, my royal has only eaten once in the past 4 months. sometimes its nessecary to do these things to keep the snake alive.
> 
> ...


when did i ****** say i kept a royal? i didnt!! i know they are bad eaters amongst other things which is why i personally wouldnt house one! i think u will find what i ****** said was (if u read it properly) that i think its harsh to kill a mouse if u dont know how to do it properly! 

i didnt say dont feed fresh 2 snakes did i? i just said that its not nice on the mouse if u let it ****** suffer! 
therefore he should buy it dead but freshly killed instead of alive and kill it himslef!!

so maybe before u write summit like that in future u will read what the message actually says!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

so much for keeping debates civil.........


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry if i offended u issa but at the end of the day i didnt claim 2 know n e fing bout pythons so he/she dont need to make me look like a ****


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

you didn't offend me (I'm remarkably difficult to offend actually), don't take this the wrong way but the OP was asking for advice about a ball python, and as you said you don't know naff all about them (perfectly reasonable if you don't keep them yourself) I dont think 16bit was trying to make you look like an idiot, just offering species specific advice that you couldn't.


----------



## danjwright (Apr 11, 2007)

A while back on this thread, sum 1 said it's legal to live-feed in some circumstances. What are they?


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

not sure but i think its when it life or deaf. when you have tried everything and if you dont live feed your snake will die of starvation


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oh, those royal.....


----------



## Vazuki (May 12, 2007)

Habu, do u own a python?


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

a while bk one of my pythons went off his food i went to my rep shop bought his food and a chick (theyre very cheap)and i brained the chick and scented the mouse with it the snake snatched it up
i wouldnt actually suggest starting feeding chicks tho as they dont really hold any nutritional value for the snake as there so young when killed but sometimes the scent works really well its not the nicest thing in the world to brain an animal but its worth considering b4 u kill one urself or get a fresh kill it may work it may not but it did for me


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

powderpuff_girl said:


> is this for feeding to a snake? its illegal in this contry to feed live mice to snakes!


not if its bought as a feeder and not a domestic pet mouse.


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

If you don't fancy killing the mouse with a spoon (or are worried it's going to give the mouse a bad time.....) use CO2 canisters to gas them. They pass into a sleep-like state first and then pop off this mortal coil.

Much more "humane" than a spoon....unless you're really nifty with a spoon of course :lol2:


----------



## slayer42 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well i have a mate who feeds his corns live mice they were imports from the states and had been fed live and wouldnt eat frozen and he's never been caught besides aslong as the prey item is the right size the snake should be able to kill it in seconds sometimes instantly on impact. Have you tried warming it up and rubbing it on a live mouse or a small lizard such as an anole of long tail grass lizard. resorting to a fresh kill is a bit drastic as you will probably have to resort to that everytime royals are notorious for being bad feeders though. I hope goes well


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

To be honest it worries me enough that you've only had the python two weeks and you're on about feeding it livefood.
Have you researched this snake properly?....


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

he was going to feed it freshly killed. There's alot of confusion in this thread, so I don't blame youfor making that mistake. : victory:


----------

